# Pre Heresy Emperor's Children



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Just some of the models i have finished for the army
(bases aren't done)

Techmarine









Eidolon









Saul Tarvitz









first squad


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Predator

















Dread


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Saw these in the gallery a while back. I particularly like the eidolon model, but i reckon a bare head with a sneer would be even more fitting!


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree totally but I couldn't find a suitable one and my GS ability only goes as far as filling holes


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Fair play mate, my greenstuffing ability is pretty poor too. It's probably the biggest gap in my modelling repertoire.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice stuff, Eidolon in particular is a real eyecatcher! Quite a decent sized force you're working on here. Just how big an army are you planning?


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

2000 pts and possibly a legion fellblade. That plus my 2400~ points of post heresy Emperors Children brings me to 5000 for Apoc


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

More pics

Lucius(after all the filing in the world)

















the beginings of my assault squad all in MK6 due to links to the mechanus(led by my techie)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im liking this thread alot, good to see some Pre Heresy Children.

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice job, well donek:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

super duper!


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice army. Looks like the Hawk Lords from the marine codex. I'm working on one of these at the moment too. 

Eidolon is a great model, but I agree with pandawithissues, characters usually look better unhelmeted. And since Eidolon is a douchebag, its a great modelling opportunity.

Awesome models, keep it up.

Cheers,
psychomidget99


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Most of my characters have a great fear of sniper rounds so prefer to keep their helmets on :biggrin:


----------



## Ferrus Manus 93 (Apr 17, 2008)

:victory:lookin good


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

But wait theres more

Banner bearer









sergeant









and whats finished of my MK5 squad


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Loving that mark V squad. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Eidolon and Lucius do well for their characters! Nice!


----------



## whitecharisma (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not really to much of a fan of the Lucius model. Don't get me wrong, you have the right idea with the cut up face, but just the way it was executed looks to 'chaos-y' to me. But thats just me opinion.


----------

